# Metal Polish?



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Evening all

Tonight I have finished off my bottle of Brasso & tube of Autosol. Just curious to know if they are still the products to use for exhaust polishing?

Or have times moved on?


----------



## mikey330i (Apr 14, 2013)

Gtechniq M1. Used this the other day. Very impressed. Coming from an ex-autosol user!


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

polish angel metal polish is nice albeit quite stiff paste


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I still use tried and trusted Meguires NTX metal polish.:thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Autosol do a stainless version now that's excellent. https://amzn.to/2yQ0jJd
I use it to mint up my watch.


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

I've always found autosol to be useless, unfortunately the tube will probably outlast me! Heard good things about the Britemax twins.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Only ever used autosol and found its worked well every time I used it, have heard good things about peek polish and britemax though 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Polish angel palladium


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

I used Autosol for years then switched to the Autoglym version in the tube which I think is Autosol in disguise then onto the Britemax two. I prefer the Autosol.

There’s probably a moral to this story &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## deef1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Cookeh said:


> I've always found autosol to be useless, unfortunately the tube will probably outlast me! Heard good things about the Britemax twins.


Really? Been using it for over 30 years and here's it's latest triumph used alongside a little 0000 steel wool


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for your inputs folks. Think I will use this opportunity to use the £20 voucher I have for Halfords. Going to buy a tube of Autosol (It has been around for years and it is tried/tested by many on here including myself). I will also buy a tube of the Meguiars NXT metal polish, simply because I am not paying for it and it looks like it comes in an easy to use tub. 

Wish Autosol done a similar tub rather than their pesky tubes! They either pinhole for me or just go really hard over the years!


----------



## Rab W19 (May 17, 2017)

I use different things for different on different parts of the exhaust.

I used "pink stuff" thats really good at getting the more stuck on stuff off. then I use meguiars NXT metal polish.










for the pipes and boxes that arent chrome/stainless I use harpic max bleach (black bottle) and brush it on and give that a couple coats then use a green rough pad for like your pots and pans. I will see if I can find the pictures of the manifold on my motorbike when I did it.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Cheap and Cherfull.

Use this on stainless steel exhaust to polish

astonish oven and cookware cleaning paste

https://www.rangeplus.com/products/...fFVirDGmlp6lPgJHCkXWI5JDChUJRAyBoClP4QAvD_BwE

150g for £1.40


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Autosol was "The" go to years ago and Brasso has probably been around forever. I'd be happy to find both of those in a hidden place. Bet they have done more metal polishing than all the rest put together and more expensive.
Just checked with my other half on Brasso, she only has a tin.:doublesho

That was followed with a two word rebuttal.
Basically, hands off and do one:doublesho
Talk about "Show me what I could have won"


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I've been using Autosol for over thirty years and never had a reason to change !


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

deef1 said:


> Really? Been using it for over 30 years and here's it's latest triumph used alongside a little 0000 steel wool


Yep, don't know what it is but I when I use it on my similarly tarnished parts it struggles to remove the oxidation and minor rust, and then I can never get a shine out of it. Always a full finish at best. Not quite sure why, as I know others (such as yourself!) have no problems getting excellent finishes out of it.


----------



## Chrisxtype (Aug 13, 2019)

Peek is very good , used it for a few years but I've recently tried Britemax twin and was impressed with the results


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

Nick-ST said:


> Thanks for your inputs folks. Think I will use this opportunity to use the £20 voucher I have for Halfords. Going to buy a tube of Autosol (It has been around for years and it is tried/tested by many on here including myself). I will also buy a tube of the Meguiars NXT metal polish, simply because I am not paying for it and it looks like it comes in an easy to use tub.
> 
> Wish Autosol done a similar tub rather than their pesky tubes! They either pinhole for me or just go really hard over the years!


A tub of Autosol like this you mean ? ......

https://www.thepolishingshop.co.uk/autosol-products/autosol-metal-polish-750ml-1kg-400060-autosol

Derek.


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

Nick-ST said:


> Evening all
> 
> Tonight I have finished off my bottle of Brasso & tube of Autosol. Just curious to know if they are still the products to use for exhaust polishing?
> 
> Or have times moved on?


Once the exhaust has been cleaned and polished, I have found that any reputable Chrome or Stainless Steel polish will keep it looking good. Anyone starting to clean 20 years of crap needs something a little more agressive than polish, and I tend to start with wire brushes and steel wool. I think it should be mandatory to polish exhaust tips from the time the car rolls out of the showroom...... but where would the third owner get their pleasure from ?

These are good people to deal with .......

https://www.thepolishingshop.co.uk/

Derek.


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Another Autosol user here. I've also used the GTechniq metal polish and the Meguiars one. 

Just placed an order with ShopnShine and to get the order to £50 for free delivery I've added the Meguiars metal polish so we'll see what that's like when it arrives...


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Derek-Eddleston said:


> A tub of Autosol like this you mean ? ......
> 
> https://www.thepolishingshop.co.uk/autosol-products/autosol-metal-polish-750ml-1kg-400060-autosol
> 
> Derek.


Doh! Thanks Derek, didn't know these existed! Will remember for next time I need some :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Nick-ST said:


> Doh! Thanks Derek, didn't know these existed! Will remember for next time I need some :thumb:


Takes me years to get through the tube never mind the tub haha... normally chuck them when the tube splits.

Suspect your tub will end up being passed down generations!


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

atbalfour said:


> Takes me years to get through the tube never mind the tub haha... normally chuck them when the tube splits.
> 
> Suspect your tub will end up being passed down generations!


In fairness I change cars quite often so it does get used regularly :lol:


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Autosol for me. Worked wonders on my bmw exhaust tip which hadn't been polished in 5 years. 

A bit of elbow grease required at the start using fine grade wirewool but came up tops! 

Don't need to use anything else.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Tin of Peak metal polish here, works great and like having it in a tin rather than a tube...


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I spotted a lot of people mentioning "pink stuff" I was shopping and in sainsburys it was £1. I thought i'd give it ago and was blown away. For £1 it brought my track car exhaust up fantastic I couldn't believe it.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

after polish are you guys using any high temp wax/sealant to help with protection?


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Autosol all day long. Does the job and will last years! Just polished my new type R tips. Literally 10 minute job and came out very nice.

















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

